# New pics of my R32 GTR



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Finally the GTR are back on the road again and It look's a little bit different now.  

This winter I have changed the wheels from R34 GTR wheels to my new set of Volk CE28n 9,5x18" in Titanium silver, I was going for bronze ones but changed my mind since so many have them, and I don't regret It!  

The body have got a couple of new parts, an Abflug carbon front diffuser, Hasemi Carbon N1 spats, Attain carbon heat shield over the exhaust and R34 GTR and Nismo badges on the boot lid.  

I also changed the fuel pump to a Nismo one, shined the engine bay and painted the engine covers in dark green candy.  also waiting for my new aluminium Koyo Radiator to arrive..

Very pleased with the end result and can't wait to drive it so much I can this summer!  

Last weekend a friend of mine wanted to take some pics of It so we had a little photoshoot at my workplace.

Here's one, see the link for rest of the pics from the shoot!  










kasperwe.com

Hope you like the pics!  

Jon


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Lovely looking R32, congratulations!


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Stunning, great photos


----------



## Polay (Sep 1, 2007)

Very appealing, fantastic shots... Looks stunning.


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

I love taking pic's like that, but never look that good,  Nice R32.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank's for the nice comments guys!  

It's nice to have a such talented photographer as a friend when it comes to taking some pics of the car, and he's only 24 years old so It's interesting to see how good he is going to be in the future.  

Later this summer he's going to take some pictures of a stunning R34 GTR vspecII that belongs to a friend of mine that is a member here, can't wait to see the outcome of that, that car is amazing! :bowdown1:


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

Really nice 32 Jon, adding a lower splitter and some quality wheels really transforms the look of the car.

Brian


----------



## Skyline Squeak (Jun 21, 2006)

looks great!


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

Clean R32 :thumbsup:


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

jealous of your brakes mate.
nice pics


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Brian220 said:


> Really nice 32 Jon, adding a lower splitter and some quality wheels really transforms the look of the car.
> 
> Brian



Yeah, the car got a really different look just with those few changes.  

I'm planning to change a couple of more things with the bodywork in the future but right now i'm happy with how It is.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Superb pictures of a stunning Gtr:bowdown1: 
Tasty mods and superb looking wheels:smokin: 


Terje.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

rb26 said:


> Superb pictures of a stunning Gtr:bowdown1:
> Tasty mods and superb looking wheels:smokin:
> 
> 
> Terje.


Thank's Terje!  Hope you get your car finished for next weekend!


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

I love those rear spats...Like the ones on the garage saurus r32... How much they set you back? Very interested


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Eber said:


> I love those rear spats...Like the ones on the garage saurus r32... How much they set you back? Very interested


Yepp, that's the one I got the inspiration from, one of my favourite R32's!  

Bought them from Newera and they set me back 362 gbp, quite expensive but they are worth it, superb quality! :thumbsup:


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

A couple of more pics for you guys!  




























Thank's for looking!


----------



## jordan (Jan 31, 2008)

I love this car.. so unbelievably clean!

Great work mate


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: she's a real headturner 
keep em coming


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank's for the nice comments guys, more pics are coming soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

The car looks Great..I would have the side skirts all silver(without the black bit at the rear of the skirt) Just my personal preference


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

NBM33 said:


> The car looks Great..I would have the side skirts all silver(without the black bit at the rear of the skirt) Just my personal preference


They only look like black because the are carbon fiber!


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

JonR32GTR said:


> They only look like black because the are carbon fiber!


Ah, I see. Pics won't do it justice then .. Great looking car all the same


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

I already wrote a reply..but I have to say it again..outstanding r32. This car with 600hp to the ground is my idea of a wet dream


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Eber said:


> I already wrote a reply..but I have to say it again..outstanding r32. This car with 600hp to the ground is my idea of a wet dream



Well thank you sir, very nice too get comments like that! :thumbsup: 

Funny thing is my goal power wise for the future is 600hp so I hope I can make our dream come trough one day!  

A N1 Nur Long block with HKS twins should do the job nicely so I have to start saving right away!  

I also have a couple of more plans for the outside of the car in the future so the car isn't nearly finished yet!  

One more pic I got from the photographer this week, I think It's going to be used in the car magazine I'm sitting and reading in the pic.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Some fantastic pictures there.. :thumbsup:


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

looks better than most R32s I see here in Japan!!


----------



## r32zilla (Aug 26, 2005)

very tidy mate.

What lower lip is that?


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

r32zilla said:


> very tidy mate.
> 
> What lower lip is that?


That's the Abflug carbon front diffuser!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

akasakaR33 said:


> looks better than most R32s I see here in Japan!!


Thank's!  

Me and a friend are thinking of taking the trip to the Nismo festival this year so I'm hoping to take a closer look at the GTR's you got down there, they always look so nice and tidy on pictures.


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

lovley car mate, looks like new. Nice workshop aswell, is it yours??

Alex


----------



## r32zilla (Aug 26, 2005)

thanks mate....

*takes out credit card*


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

alex2005 said:


> lovley car mate, looks like new. Nice workshop aswell, is it yours??
> 
> Alex


Thank's mate!  

I wish I could say yes but It's only the place I work as a car mechanic.  

I have my own workshop too but It's not so big and well equipped!


----------



## Andy_ran (Jun 14, 2005)

nice car. Awesome pictures!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

A little update!  

Been out with my friend Kasper again and he took some pics in the nice weather of my car. :thumbsup: 

Just a teaser today but more are coming as soon as I get them! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ronin 09 (Jan 9, 2007)

hey mate do you have any pictures of how the rear wheel sits in the guard? i want to see how if (and how far) it sticks out.
what's the offset of your wheels?
thank you!
great looking car


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Ronin 09 said:


> hey mate do you have any pictures of how the rear wheel sits in the guard? i want to see how if (and how far) it sticks out.
> what's the offset of your wheels?
> thank you!
> great looking car


Thank's!  

the wheels are ET22 and 9,5" wide.  

Only have one bad pic but you can see how they fit!


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

Looking good......really good!!!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Bryan said:


> Looking good......really good!!!


Thank's mate, have to say I really like yours too! :thumbsup: 

Couple of new pics!


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

<Awesome!


----------



## Ronin 09 (Jan 9, 2007)

thank you jon, wonderful car


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Sweet pics!!


----------



## moffett (Nov 12, 2007)

Does removing the spoiler upset the handling? I want to remove mine but I was told it messes up the handling...

Lovely motor by the way, best r32 ive seen in a long time


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

moffett said:


> Does removing the spoiler upset the handling? I want to remove mine but I was told it messes up the handling...
> 
> Lovely motor by the way, best r32 ive seen in a long time



Can't say that I have noticed anything wrong with the handling, just take it off!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HenrikssonFord (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, I love the pictures. So freaking clean!Same goes for the car!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

HenrikssonFord said:


> Wow, I love the pictures. So freaking clean!Same goes for the car!


Takk så mycket! :thumbsup:


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Was out getting some quality time with my car the other day and found out that I could take some pics of it, usually my friend(the pro) takes my pics but I gave it a go with my cheap digital camera!  
The result didn't come out that good but I thought that I could share them with you guys anyway! 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## V1H (Aug 30, 2001)

hi, questions, on the 265/35/18 tyres, are you getting rubbing or have the arches,liners been modified? also what camber settings are you running?

cheers

ps - your car is near perfect, personally only needing rearend spats/undertray to finish off and maybe the veilside E2 rear spoiler.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

V1H said:


> hi, questions, on the 265/35/18 tyres, are you getting rubbing or have the arches,liners been modified? also what camber settings are you running?
> 
> cheers
> 
> ps - your car is near perfect, personally only needing rearend spats/undertray to finish off and maybe the veilside E2 rear spoiler.


Thank's!  maybe i'm going to buy a abflug rear diffuser before next years season and I also like the veilside drag wing but I think the Garage Saurus wing is cooler so maybe I'm going for that one! 

The arches are untouched and original and the camber settings are also original, no rubbing at all!


----------



## V1H (Aug 30, 2001)

cheers, abflug diffuser, and continuing with the good taste:thumbsup:


----------



## etikoner (Apr 14, 2007)

Gorgeous color, i love those rims . Maybe if u plan on freshing it up after some years you can fit RE-30s on it 

and please get GT wing on there :O


----------



## silverzilla (Aug 12, 2004)

nice bnr32!love the carbon parts

i wonder if a carbon r32 gtr spoiler is available


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

etikoner said:


> Gorgeous color, i love those rims . Maybe if u plan on freshing it up after some years you can fit RE-30s on it
> 
> and please get GT wing on there :O


Thank's mate! 

The colour is infact the standard KL0 silver. 

The rims are only 5 months old so I think they stays on the car for now, I'l maybe going to paint them gloss black this winter tough! 

GT wing? naahh..  I'm not going that route with this car, GT wings are for track cars and I think they look out of place on a road car like mine, If I'l ever get a wing It's going to be a Garage Saurus drag wing or a OEM carbon one with a N1 lip.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

silverzilla said:


> nice bnr32!love the carbon parts
> 
> i wonder if a carbon r32 gtr spoiler is available


Always nice to hear people liking what they see, and more carbon is probably coming in the future, i'm addicted! :runaway:

A OEM carbon spoiler is available trough Neweraparts, contact Matty32 on here if you want one!


----------



## stagea-RS4-96 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thats a gorgeous car m8. Love it.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

A little update on my R32, after a long time I finally decided to get a wing, and a original was bought and given a fresh layer of paint, drilled some holes in my boot lid ( thank's to Cris for checking out the exact location for the mounting holes ) and to spice it up a little I bought a Rocket-Dancer carbon 
N1 lip from Newera, thank's too Matty for good service as always! :thumbsup:

I am very pleased with the result and think the car got a more aggressive look at the rear.:thumbsup: 








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

Great additions Jon!!! Car looks better than ever!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Bryan said:


> Great additions Jon!!! Car looks better than ever!


Thank's mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Looking very nice there Jon. I'm always amazed by how clean your car is!

I used to be a fan of no spoilers/N1 lips but I've changed my mind now. This is a perfect example of how much better the car looks with the wing than without. Glad you didn't chose a 'fast & furious' wing.

Seeing the above posts reminds me that I must get some 265s on mine...


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

What tyre size are you running now Cris? The 265's really sits nice on a 9,5" rim and fills up the arches, It could have been a little bit lower but with the abflug diffuser and norwegian speedbumps it's better to keep it like it is. 

I also liked the spoilerless look before but after getting the spoiler on I'm sure I made the right choice, and a F&F GT wing was never an option! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

JonR32GTR said:


> What tyre size are you running now Cris? The 265's really sits nice on a 9,5" rim and fills up the arches, It could have been a little bit lower but with the abflug diffuser and norwegian speedbumps it's better to keep it like it is.
> 
> I also liked the spoilerless look before but after getting the spoiler on I'm sure I made the right choice, and a F&F GT wing was never an option! :thumbsup:


I've got some no brand 255/35R18 on my 37s (same size as yours). I think that the 255s are too narrow for the rim and look a little bit stretched. I don't like rim to look wider than the tyre. I must change my tyres - they're crap. 

I think my suspension is a little lower than yours - I suffer from speed bumps, car parks, sheets of paper.... Think that when I change my coilovers I will raise the ride height a bit.

I don't suppose that you have a picture of the Abflug undertray from under the car? I like the idea of an under-tray and the Abflug is one of my favourites.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

JonR32GTR said:


> What tyre size are you running now Cris? The 265's really sits nice on a 9,5" rim and fills up the arches, It could have been a little bit lower but with the abflug diffuser and norwegian speedbumps it's better to keep it like it is.
> 
> I also liked the spoilerless look before but after getting the spoiler on I'm sure I made the right choice, and a F&F GT wing was never an option! :thumbsup:


Do you have some ' full car ' pictures of your car? It looks stunning, and persoanlly i think it will look alot more " completed " with the read spoliler and lip to match the front carbon abflug lip.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Cris said:


> I don't suppose that you have a picture of the Abflug undertray from under the car? I like the idea of an under-tray and the Abflug is one of my favourites.



Sure, here it is! 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Dynamix said:


> Do you have some ' full car ' pictures of your car? It looks stunning, and persoanlly i think it will look alot more " completed " with the read spoliler and lip to match the front carbon abflug lip.


Haven't got any full car pics of it with the spoiler on yet, have to wait a couple of month's to get it outside, it's winter and snowy in Norway right now. :bawling:


Also going to ad some rear Nismo skirts/spats in carbon before the summer too, so it looks more balanced!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for that Jon.

I'd definitely go for the rear spats. I had to do mine the other way round but when they're both done the rear wheel arches look much better.

Makes me think I ought to get on with all the things I've still got to do!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Yep, they really do a nice job getting the rear to look better, yours look very nice btw. 


hurry up and get all the things done, can't wait too see the finished result!:thumbsup:


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

sorry had to bump this thread because this GTR is Epic


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Eber said:


> sorry had to bump this thread because this GTR is Epic


Thank's alot mate, really nice too hear! 

Hope to feed this thread with some new and fresh pics soon, It's springtime in Norway and the R32 have been stored since Oct/Now, so It's been a very long time since it have seen some tarmac and I can't wait to drive her again! :clap:

Haven't happend all that much during the winter but I'm starting to get pretty pleased with how she is but some minor things may come during the summer season, main thing is to drive as much as possible! 

Always nice too hear people's and other GTR owners comments and don't be afraid too point out things you may have done different or things that you like, we all need inspiration and I think this register and forum is the best place too get it! :thumbsup:


Jon


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

JonR32GTR said:


> Always nice too hear people's and other GTR owners comments and don't be afraid too point out things you may have done different or things that you like, we all need inspiration and I think this register and forum is the best place too get it! :thumbsup:


If you are looking for inspiration I'd be temped to look at some white indicators. Likewise I think that with a little fiddling you could remove the yellow plastic covers from the rear indicators. With some silver flash bulbs it should 'clean up' the look of the car. The mono-chrome colour scheme of the silver and the carbon fibre works well and they other colours take away from it.

For a silver car I think it would work nicely. I've seen a couple of silver R32s with the white indicators and I think that they look good. I wouldn't have them on other colours though.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Some good points Cris! :thumbsup:

I have been thinking about clear indicators before but after seeing the bad quality on them I think they look cheap and have decided to stick with the OEM amber ones, and i think the R32 looks more aggressive with them and more like a Godzilla! 

That was actually a good idea with the rear lights, maybe buying LED rear lights in the future so something to look into then! :thumbsup:


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Found this pic yesterday from a website, It's from last year so still without the wing but I think It was nice! 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

JonR32GTR said:


> Some good points Cris! :thumbsup:
> 
> I have been thinking about clear indicators before but after seeing the bad quality on them I think they look cheap and have decided to stick with the OEM amber ones, and i think the R32 looks more aggressive with them and more like a Godzilla!
> 
> That was actually a good idea with the rear lights, maybe buying LED rear lights in the future so something to look into then! :thumbsup:


You may well be right about the cheapness of the white indicators. I did think about getting some GTS items and adapting them but have decided I like the orange ones on my car.

I think that the LED rear lights come with white flashers for the indicators. I don't like these kits (too obviously LED for my taste). I thinking about buying some LED bulbs for the stock rear units. However I've promised myself to finish the suspension and xenons before I get into that!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Cris said:


> You may well be right about the cheapness of the white indicators. I did think about getting some GTS items and adapting them but have decided I like the orange ones on my car.
> 
> I think that the LED rear lights come with white flashers for the indicators. I don't like these kits (too obviously LED for my taste). I thinking about buying some LED bulbs for the stock rear units. However I've promised myself to finish the suspension and xenons before I get into that!


I don't like them cheap looking LED lights either but you can get some that looks Oem until they light up, then you see the led's and they use more and smaller led's too, not cheap! 

Looking forward to see your xenon project! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jakobsen (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow that R32 looks perfect ! Good looking car, wish my car looked like that


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

i think it's time i put some effort in to mine.


----------

